

Ask HN: Worlwide SMS provider? - shaunol

Hi all,<p>Can anyone recommend a good web-based SMS provider to use?<p>I really, really like the look of twilio and it seems to be the gold standard but it doesn&#x27;t fully support New Zealand.<p>I&#x27;m wondering what the best &amp; most cost effective options are for New Zealand and Singapore? Doesn&#x27;t necessarily need to be a short code but must support replies.<p>Thanks
======
Spoom
Twilio is getting better but still doesn't cover everywhere. We use Telesign (
[http://www.telesignmobile.com/](http://www.telesignmobile.com/) ) for our
international clients, except for Thailand where we use SMSThai (
[http://www.smsthai.net/](http://www.smsthai.net/) ).

The international SMS situation currently kind of sucks.

------
shaunol
Having not found much of anything, we're going to roll our own gateway. It
seems to be the only way and extremely cost effective. Probably just using
some variation of Android SMS gateway software.

------
dirktheman
I've had great experiences with Nexmo (www.nexmo.com). I believe they do two-
way SMS these days, too.

